# panic boot error



## jkk (Mar 23, 2018)

I just wanted to try FreeBSD on my old notebook (Medion MD98300) and created a bootable dvd (FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso)
after booting the startmenu apperars and I choose the option "Boot Multi User" and I get this error:


```
panic: free: guard2 fail @ 0xb474f8b0 + 8388609 from /usr/src/sys/boot/i386/loader/../../common/bcache.c:398
--> Press a key on the console to reboot <--
```

does anybody know what this means, and how to fix it?


----------



## VladiBG (Mar 23, 2018)

Verify the checksum of the downloaded media. And you can make a bootable USB instead of using CD/DVD.


----------



## jkk (Mar 23, 2018)

*T*he checksum seems to be valid, *I* already tried to make a bootable usb stick by using the dd(1) command, but my notebook wasn't able to boot from this. Maybe the notebook is just too old?


----------



## VladiBG (Mar 23, 2018)

Your CD/DVD cannot read the disk. You can try to boot from external USB attached CD-rom or burn a new Disk. There's similar thread over here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/panic-error-upon-booting-cd.11848/


----------



## jkk (Mar 23, 2018)

I tried to make a different image (FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso) on another DVD. Now it works, I don't know
why because I basically repeated the same steps. Sometimes computers are a little mystery for me.
Thanks for the advice!


----------

